# Horrific pigeon net cruelty -help I need to do something



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

We have a local indoor market in my area of north london that has wire netting all around the building
A few weeks back I noticed a pigeon trapped inside.
I approached a stall holder, told him there was a bird trapped above in the market and asked to see the manager.
He became quite hostile and said the manager was not around and shruged his shoulders and said "there are too many pigeons".

On the very top main metal roof pigeons do sit and roost most of the day minding there own business and have no affect on the market as it is surrounded by this metal mesh.
When I returned the nextday the pigeon was gone, sad that the poor thing must of died a horrible death.
Either they killed it or it died of starvation etc.

I have been keeping my eye on the market as I some times pass it to get to the local supermarket
So far I I have not seen any other pigeons trapped altough there is clear evidence, untill this morning.


Before I tell you what I saw and photographed on my mobile I woud like to add that I have only recently gone pigeon lover mad and I dread to think how long this has been going on for

The poor bird was like stuck to the inside of this metal netting ,wings outstretched with no head,really horrible,horrible sight.
There it was like a public execution for everyone to see

Again as before the stall holder said the manager is not around come back later.

I will not return there until I have some clear advise and guidence as to what can be done
The area is quite poor and the market it self is a very rundown building that is obviously like a slum hole,dirty and unkept and they even serve food in there!
I know I must find out who is responsible for the netting ,it has many holes and is not been maintained.
Pigeons I know are classed as pests but ther must be rules of upkeep of these so called humane netting!

I have in the past had a word with someone I know who works for one of of these nasty lying pest control companies,he said he likes pigeons and doesnt deal with birds.
He did say that I should find out who is maintaining the upkeep of the netting ,council or private firm and they should be informed.

Today I phoned the pigeon rescue team based in London and spoke to a very nice lady who said she will call me back and plan a visit
I told her I would meet her and take her to the site

I suppose I just want as much info,expert advice and help from anyone who has dealt with this situation before
I know Im not the only pigeon lover in London I have been reading these post for a while and thought this a good place to go for help.

I am also worried that if I start anything with these people, will they then take it out on the flock that sit on the high roof and somehow do them harm.

Am I putting the other pigeons life in jeporday and could by bringing attention to them end there peaceful existance and well being?
They have been for years!

What The hell with this pigeon hatred, Im getting really angry with peoples attitude and igronance towards these beautiful birds 
I try and enlight as many people as I can as to why these birds have so undeservadly become hated and despised.

Of course I ,as well as many pigeon lovers know why and we also know why here in London.
The once home of thousands of friendly DOVES in now boring sterile trafalger square that were simply wiped out for no other reason but greed!
Dont even get me started on the hawkman.


Thank you for reading and any comments/feedback


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

i dont think there is another way to solve this but reliance on gov body, because when you ask someone to do what you want (but he doesnt want) will only bring an unhappy result like row and violence. Pigeons lovers to be united could accomplish a mission much easier, but in reality, they are not united.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You did the right thing contacting the Pigeon Rescue Team / London Wildlife Protection. They have a lot of experience rescuing pigeons fom netting and also persuading companies to adopt a more responsible attitude to pigeon proofing buildings. Please let us know how you get along.


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Just thought i'd give an update on things with the netting problem.

Well the bird was left stuck to the netting decomposing for over a week and so then assumed that they were using it as a deterrent?
I phoned my council and got through to someone from Evironmental Health who said he would look in to the situation.
We spoke today, he was quite sympathetic and said "we take this situtaion seriously".
Told me he has now visted the market and did an inspection and there was no bird stuck in the netting.
I went to have a look and they have finally taken it down, strange how they took it down on the day they had a visit from the E.H.

He also told me that it is a private company and has little to do with the council , meaning they are not responsible for the netting.

Then he tells me that the market manager looks at the netting before thay close to see if there are any birds trapped and would remove them at night away from the publics eye.
I then said " you mean he destroys them"
To which he replied "yes".
I am even more angry now, so that must mean there are birds getting caught in the net and that also means the netting is not being maintained!
How else would they be getting trapped unless there were holes in the netting.

Anyhow he was pretty useless because he did not tell me who the netting company was ,I will have to find that out myself.

So basically the Environmental Health people will investigate if there is a live bird trapped but by the time they do anything the market kills them or they die someother horrific death!

Well the good thing is I have this council mans name and number and so I will be keeping an eye on this market and I will be phoning him again.

I will post again 
Thank you for your comments Feefo and HongKongPigeons


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

I would suggest you better do nothing. I have met exactly the same case before (not in London). Pigeons nets, and pigeon spikes to deter pigeons landing on buildings. The first thought coming to my mind: complain it about animal cruelty, that's illegal~!

And guess what, the standardized answers from the police: These "facilities" are not derived to injure a pigeon deliberately. These facilities are only for the purpose of scaring pigeons away. If the birds got trapped in the net or got stung by the spikes, the people who set up these devices do not cause it directly so they should not be liable to animal cruelty. *So, no evidence of animal cruelty and no follow-up prosecution . *

Because the brainwashing campaign is so successful, cruelty towards  pigeons will only be justified and little can be done to halt it. 

Yes, the net may claim pigeons life, but maybe 1 or 2 per month. They are innocent. They don't deserve to die. But imagine if you confront the market people with this issue, and cause trouble to them, those lynch mobs will not do nothing. They will retaliate, not on you because you will fight back and make them pay. But on the pigeons who do not know how to protect themselves and how to distinguish friend or foe. By that time, the victims will not be only 1 or 2. Instead the entire flock will be in danger. Do a rough cost-and-benefit analysis. I definitely understand your feeling, but please......think before your act. Don't be impulsive and bury your rational thinking. I have long been feeding and protecting ferals and this is my 11th year. In the past when I first met these I was most furious but very often action initiated by an angry mind eventually backfires,like what the experts in pigeon talk remind us I dont have any better suggestions at this moment, but I would suggest you not to enrage the market people.


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you Longlive Pigeon for your thoughts, much appreciated.

I know this problem with trapped birds in netting is widespread but this situation was a bit different in that the bird was dead.
It was dead and in full public view decomposing for over a week, I suppose I just wanted it removed.
Now it has been removed I will simply just keep an eye on the premises should there be any live birds trapped I could help to get them released before they were destroyed.

As I said in my first post I am worried about the flock that hang about there and so I will keep a low profile and not cause them any stress ,I only want whats best for the pigeons.
I am angry but not hot headed and so would never rush into something with no knowledge and experience, hence why I am asking the forum for guidence.

I will always do my best to help the ferels, keep them away from danger and rescue them when they need help.
And if that means keeping them safe by being quiet and undercover then thats what I will do.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

pigeon protector said:


> Thank you Longlive Pigeon for your thoughts, much appreciated.
> 
> I know this problem with trapped birds in netting is widespread but this situation was a bit different in that the bird was dead.
> It was dead and in full public view decomposing for over a week, I suppose I just wanted it removed.
> ...


First of all I would like to welcome you to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for sharing how you feel with such honesty, passion and conviction. You share the great passion that I and many others on this site share in our concern and advocacy for the feral pigeon. I can well image how you felt as you looked up to view the "horror" of a headless pigeon, wings spread out and then after reporting it to authorities it remains there decomposing for over a month. It is difficult not to get very upset. As a pigeon lover, especially, ferals, I have had my share of people's uncaring and indifferent ideas towards ferals. Unfortunately, some people look at a rose and only see a thorn. Over the years I have gone on an educational campaign for the feral. What I do is I took time to go on-line and search for positive information concerning pigeons, such as "21 Things You Might Not Know About Pigeons" and also went on the Armed Forces site and copied the stories of famous war pigeons such as "GI Joe" and "Cher Ami" and took this information to a photocopying place and ran off about 50 copies. Then, I ran off beautiful pictures of Sarg. Henry Lucus holding GI Joe, pictures of soldiers releasing them. I ran off copies of rescue stories of sick and injured pigeons from MacaCoo Pigeon Rescue. I ran off some of my own pigeon rescue pictures, along with some funny pictures of pigeons flying airplanes with aviation sunglasses on. I ran off copies of why pigeons are not the DISEASE CARRIERS that pest control agencies claim (see Andrew D. Blechman's Book: "PIGEONS - FROM REVERED TO REVILED") e-mailed him and asked his permission to quote from his book, which he approved if I ran it past him first. All this, I took to street corners around my area and busy shopping areas and handed out to passers-by. I had my sister do up a beautiful cover for the material: A pigeon in flight with the words "PROTECT - NOT HARM!" I have done this in my areas and do it 2ce a year. I take and post pictures of netting and trapped birds where I find them, and I take the run off pictures and post them, with an article on animal cruelty, which I do up myself, and post it all over the area, on outdoor and indoor bulletin boards, on postable light-poles, anywhere. In the package also is the web link to the documentaries: "SHARE THE BLUE SKIES-PIGEONS IN THE CITY" and the ground-breaking documentary: ' E A R T H L I N G S' -under the add for the link I state: "The documentary that every human on the planet must watch: YOU WILL NEVER BE THE SAME OR THINK THE SAME AFTERWARDS....." Under busy bridge abutments where lots of people wait at lights, the pictures and article get exposure. There are lots of things we can do to fight the senseless slaughter and maiming of ferals, by printed page, write, write, write and post, post, post. Please try my suggestion. I felt much better when I took any and all action I could. I just could not sit and let this happen. All the best to you. Do not give up. There is also a brochure that a gal did in England about the terrible consequences of netting allowed to deteriorate. If you send an e-mail to FEEFO on this site, she will be able to help you get copies of that brochure which was done up by a member of Pigeon & Dove Rescue, UK. By having to look at the pictures people become aware. Most people do not look up and even see the dead birds. Also, when I see then, I stop people, point it out, and ask what they think about it.


----------

